# 1970 gto dashboard lights are dim



## Aqua GTO 1970 (Feb 18, 2012)

Need help with dashboard lighting. Circuit board was missing a couple of ground screws. Replaced and lights are still dim. Tried to ground screw with a wire to body ground did not help. Replaced headlight swith did not help. Is switch supposed to be grounded? When i adjust switch for dashboard lights to on my gas gage goes down and when i turn dashboard lights down gauge goes back to full. Is this a ground problem.
Thanks for any help


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

subscribing

I dont have the exact same problem as you. But I do have a problem with my fuel guage not working right. I installed a new sending unit and still not working right. But when I turn on my headlights my fuel gauge goes to the half way mark. If I turn on the key the guage goes to past full. I did have a problem with my dash light not working. I ran a small self tapping screw with a wire attached into the body of the guages. And grounded the wire to the body. My dash lights now work.


----------



## Aqua GTO 1970 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks I will give that a try


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What kind of condition are the alternator and voltage regulator in? Mine were dim a new voltage regulator and restored alternator solved the issue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Was going to mention the switch, but you already did that. You can never have too many grounds, IMO. If in doubt, install one or two.


----------

